# Postfix problem when sending big attachment with mutt

## Tuxisuau

postdrop: warning: uid=1000: File too large                                                                                                                                              

sendmail: fatal: tuxisuau@7a69ezine.NOSPAM.NO.NO.org(1000): Message file too big

(trying to send a mail with mutt. I've got postfix as the MTA)

Any idea? I did take a look at the postfix config, but found nothing... i really need to be able to send big files :/.

----------

## lx

there's a ~10Mb size limit, from http://www.postfix.org/resource.html :

 *Quote:*   

>  message_size_limit (default: 10240000 bytes)
> 
>     The maximal size of a Postfix queue file, including envelope information (sender, recipient, etc.).
> 
> 

 

If this is not the problem then I don't think this is a postfix error. Maybe the targeted smtp server doesn't allow such a big file (limitation / his mail box is full). Try sending it to another mail-address.

Or maybe the partition where /var/spool/postfix resides is full.

----------

## Tuxisuau

That solved my problem. I'll have to learn to read manuals correctly (not with /regexp like i always do).

----------

## lx

 *Tuxisuau wrote:*   

> That solved my problem. I'll have to learn to read manuals correctly (not with /regexp like i always do).

 

Well I like flipping through manuals with /regexp, because I never bother to RTFM,   :Laughing:  .

Btw. Usually internet (google) is a far better, well quicker, way of solving your problem then RTFM.

----------

